
The end of computing’s steam age - okket
http://home.cern/about/opinion/2016/08/end-computings-steam-age
======
dekhn
Ah, the old "the commercial clouds can't satisfy our needs so we built our
own" argument.

The idea that Amazon won't be storing data for users (or provide an automated
mechanism to migrate that data to a new provider) is an interesting one, but
not one I'd bet a multimillion dollar self-deployed cloud on.

One has to expect that Amazon is planning for decades of storage or providing
an exit path- many more people than CERN are banking on that property.

